# Skipper & Scooter received a special pkg today!



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Pretty little Lina, from Thessaloniki Greece, wanted to send a special present to her good friends, Skipper and Scooter.

Lina thought and thought trying to decide on something special the boys might like but that would definitely make them think of her.

The package from Lina arrived for the boys today. :wow:

Lina sent them all kinds of wonderful Greek chocolate bars they have never had the opportunity to try!

Skipper and Scooter are sending love and kisses to Lina for their wonderful gift!

Thank you, Miss Lina!
Skip & Scoot

​*


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow! Wonderful treats! Skipper and Scooter are so lucky. I know they will share with their Mom, right.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow those chocolate treats look really yummy hey Skipper and Scooter are you going to share those with us as my mouth is watering looking at those... Or maybe i better not or ill get fat.. But i sure hope you will share those with your momma....You guys are so lucky don't eat them all at once or you will get a pain in the stomock..


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow!! Lucky, lucky boys... what a wonderful treat!! Lina is a thoughtful friend, (you know who at my house is seething with jealousy right now, right?)


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

How very sweet of Lina to send your boys a big box of chocolates! The FaeryBee flock is having an early Halloween!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

How cool is that...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

WOW heaven to me, you lucky boys be sure to share and not eat them all at once or you will have tummy ache


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Lina thanks all of you, she thought it would be something special for the boys AND their mom (that's an order!)   
Very sweet picture of the boys and the big opening of the package, Deb!!! 
Lina is very pleased that you all liked the chocolate bars!! and sends kisses back!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

"Hey Skip, looks like we won't need to buy any candy this year for Halloween from stores with all these goodies plus our hefty cache of Snickers."

"Are you kidding, Scoot? I'm not sharing any of these exquisite sweets from my sweetheart Lina with trick-or-treaters...nor any of our hard-earned Snickers!"

"Oh Skip, don't you remember what Master Yoda said about being a Jedi - one must not be greedy and also share with our fellow man (and birdies). Greed leads to the path of the Darkside."

"Well you're free to give away anything from your share. My candies are mine to enjoy and...", interrupted by the ghastly and echoing voice of Obi-Wan that sounds like the Grim Reaper

_"Greed and gluttony leads to a sure path down the abyss of the darkside...so stop bogarting the candy and eat a more balanced diet and train harder, my feathered padawan!"_

"Here Scoot, you can have ALL of my candy!":scare:


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Oh WOWWWWW!!!!!!!! That's got to be the Sweetest present EVER! What a thoughtful and Wonderful gesture!
Sweet to the Sweets!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


jellyblue said:



Wow! Wonderful treats! Skipper and Scooter are so lucky. I know they will share with their Mom, right.

Click to expand...

 You are talking about Skipper and Scooter - right? :laugh:



LynandIndigo said:



Wow those chocolate treats look really yummy. You guys are so lucky don't eat them all at once.

Click to expand...

 You're right! We are very lucky to have such a good friend! Miss Lina was very nice, wasn't she?



jrook said:



Wow!! Lucky, lucky boys... what a wonderful treat!! Lina is a thoughtful friend, (you know who at my house is seething with jealousy right now, right?)

Click to expand...

 Please tell Miss Lemony that she can send a present too, if she wants!
Wait -- that isn't right... Please tell Miss Lemony that we are sending her our best wishes and to try not to be jealous.  Skipooter



aluz said:



How very sweet of Lina to send your boys a big box of chocolates! The FaeryBee flock is having an early Halloween! 

Click to expand...

 Actually, we're not doing early Halloween, we're celebrating worldwide budgie friendship! :lovers:



Jonah said:



How cool is that...

Click to expand...

 



Pretty boy said:



WOW heaven to me, you lucky boys be sure to share and not eat them all at once or you will have tummy ache 

Click to expand...

We are always very careful to only eat one at a time. We just have lots of times everyday. 



despoinaki said:



Lina is very pleased that you all liked the chocolate bars!! and sends kisses back! 


Click to expand...

Miss Lina -- 
You look beautiful! Thank you so much for thinking of us!
Maybe we'll see you again on a future adventure. :wave:
xoxo 
Skipper and Scooter



Jedikeet said:



"Greed and gluttony leads to a sure path down the abyss of the darkside...so stop bogarting the candy and eat a more balanced diet and train harder, my feathered padawan!"

"Here Scoot, you can have ALL of my candy!":scare:

Click to expand...

"Thanks, Skipper"
"Please take your foot off my candy, Scooter -- I was just kidding!
We need to taste all the flavors to see which one(s) we like best! Then, we'll share some... well, that is unless it's all gone." 



SPBudgie said:



Oh WOWWWWW!!!!!!!! That's got to be the Sweetest present EVER! What a thoughtful and Wonderful gesture!
Sweet to the Sweets!

Click to expand...

Thank you miss Ollie! Would you like to try a piece of chocolate?*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

How nice that Lina thought of the boys!  I'm sure they're enjoying all that chocolate immensely :laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Once the boys got done fighting over who "Lina likes best" and settled down long enough to realize it's fine for her to like them both equally, they enjoyed their gift tremendously! :laugh:*


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Once the boys got done fighting over who "Lina likes best" and settled down long enough to realize it's fine for her to like them both equally, they enjoyed their gift tremendously! :laugh:*


haha I needed an update on them!  I can't say Lina's favourite, she loves them both! well, that's what she said to me!


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

That's very nice stuff!


----------

